# hatteras jacks



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Any one have them mag a reel for them. Thinking of having my slosh30 and possibly my grand wave done. I would like to keep the clicker on both. Any thoughts or opinions. Looking at the knobby kits.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

http://www.hatterasjack.com/customreels.htm

Talk to Ryan.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Had Ryan do some work a year or so ago, great guy.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Had them build a couple of rods for me, Jimmy is one fine rod builder. Ryan has a good reputation in the reel area.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

OVmadman said:


> Any one have them mag a reel for them. Thinking of having my slosh30 and possibly my grand wave done. I would like to keep the clicker on both. Any thoughts or opinions. Looking at the knobby kits.


Yes, I've had a couple of abu's magged at their shop. No problems at all.....


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

One custom rod and one custom reel w/ mag from HJ's...tons of use on both, no problems yet after 5 years. Top all around rating.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, had to figure out how to slow down a Saltiga 30 and Ryan fixed me up with a mag system that works great--recommend his fix.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. I ordered 2 kits from blakdog tackle to try out. If i screw it up its going to HJs. All i need is just a little patience


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

I bought my first "distance casting" rod and reel from Ryan about 5 years ago; a Penn mag 525 to go on a 13' Breakaway (HDX i think). I also paid for a distance casting lesson to better learn how to use this equipment. A year or so later I bought a Daiwa Saltist 30. After another year, I sent it back to Ryan to do the treatment mentioned right on his home page (ceramic bearings and mag). I've since bought a Tommy Farmer CP 13' rod to use with the Daiwa reel. I've had this set up for more than a year, and after maybe 100 or so casts, I've just recently gotten to the point that I am starting to tame this beast. 
If I've got some space, I'll cast both out. But this past season was my first that I didn't squirrel up the Daiwa 8 out of 10 casts. The two that didn't, I didn't have any power behind them.
I can throw 8oz of lead on a soccer field 110-125yards pretty consistently using either rod and the Penn. That tuned Daiwa feels like I just got my driver's license and they keys to drive a Saleen S7. Now that I've tuned (de-tuned?) the mag on it almost all the way down, I'm finally starting to be able to get it out as far as the Penn. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to be adjusting the mag while my lead and bait are flying or what. Anything less than almost as tight as it will go = respool.

Anyway, long answer to your short question, I'd highly recommend Ryan White. Hatteras Jack is a cool little shop, and he surely knows his craft. His custom Century rods are amazing. But be careful of the services you pay for when he's not there. We stopped by in October for tip repair of a custom Century Ryan built. The young guy tending the store while Ryan was at a tournament whipped out a bic and some adhesive to "fix" the broken tip. It lasted exactly 1 cast. We took it to Nathan Pruit at TWs the next day he fixed it right. 
I'd recommend that after you get him to mag a reel, get him to take you out behind the shop and show you how the adjustments you can now make affect your cast. And definitely buy a big spool of your favorite line, you'll need it.


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm awaiting a first from Century blanks, a 5 piece travel which I'm told is a version of the 1505 (or is that my addy) no kidding it is and a beefed up 6500H Saltist. 

Hell of a guy to deal with, straight-up goods and very accommodating.

Phil


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Ryan lent me a rod based on that blank that I used for several days. You will love it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Great guy! I watched him cast one year at the Chrisfield MD casting tournaments. He told me he hadn't picked up his setup in months and let out a 600+' cast! This was his FIRST cast (just warming up I guess!)!

Sandcrab


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Ryan has made custom rods for me and magged my first new salty reel. He does very good work (I used to teach machine shop) and the turnaround is good too.

I think he's 3rd generation in that store. He can help put you on the fish too.


----------

